# REE & Lithium shares?



## loko3 (10 April 2007)

Hello looking for REE and Lithium shares on the ASX. So far I have found:

REE:
LYC,ARU

Lithium: 
ADY

Any other companies that are near-time producers in those 2 fields?


----------



## kiwi05 (10 April 2007)

HI

Please excuse my ignorance but What is REE?

Cheers Kiwi05


----------



## Mousie (10 April 2007)

kiwi05 said:


> HI
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but What is REE?
> 
> Cheers Kiwi05




Rare earth elements I think.


----------



## rub92me (10 April 2007)

ALK would be another one to look at. Doing a demonstration plant at the moment with government funding.


----------



## renim (20 June 2008)

anymore lithium shares around anybody?


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 June 2008)

renim said:


> anymore lithium shares around anybody?




You think batteries are gonna take off too.After seeing the car that runs on lithium ion batteries (125 mph top speed) and the acceptance of lithium ion as the prefered rechargable there could be a rising demand for lithium if hydrocarbons remain high also.


----------



## ormond (21 June 2008)

renim said:


> anymore lithium shares around anybody?




Have a look at ORE
Released a company presentation on thursday which is worth a read.
Do not own but on my watchlist.


----------



## renim (23 June 2008)

ORE moved 17% today, kinda interesting.
thankyou


----------



## noie (14 September 2010)

Thought i would add a little information about REE's as there is a little talk going on about them of late.

Here an info page of a TSX listed REE company, nice presentation to learn about the metals in question.

rare_earth_metal

Here is the Reuters Fact book on them
Interesting that china produces 90% of the worlds supplies.

TORONTO, Sept 9 (Reuters) - Rare earth elements are used in 
a wide range of consumer products, from iPhones to electric car 
motors. 
    Demand is growing, fueled by green technology. At the same 
time, supplies are getting tight. China, which produces over 90 
percent of the world's supply, has cut exports by almost half 
this year. 
    A looming global shortage has pushed numerous Canadian 
miners into the spotlight. Here are some facts on this elusive 
group of 17 metals: 

   WHAT ARE RARE EARTHS? 
   Lanthanum, cerium, praseodymium, neodymium, promethium, 
samarium, europium, gadolinium, terbium, dysprosium, holmium, 
erbium, thulium, ytterbium, lutetium, scandium, yttrium. 

   WHAT ARE RARE EARTHS USED IN? 
   Rechargeable batteries for electric and hybrid cars, 
advanced ceramics, magnets for electric car motors, computers, 
DVD players, wind turbines, catalysts in cars and oil 
refineries, computer monitors, televisions, lighting, lasers, 
fiber optics, glass polishing, superconductors, and weapons. 

   THE iPHONE CONNECTION 
   Rare earths make for smaller, lighter batteries and motors. 
The drive to miniaturization was first popularized by the Sony 
Walkman personal cassette tape player. Rare earths are now key 
to making handheld devices like Apple's iPhone and Research In 
Motion's BlackBerry. 

   BIGGEST CONSUMERS 
   China and Japan. Global demand is forecast to grow rapidly 
as demand for green products increases. 

   BIGGEST PRODUCERS 
   China produces over 90 percent of global supplies. China 
mined 120,000 tonnes in 2008, followed by India, which produced 
2,700 tonnes, Brazil and Malaysia. 

   BIGGEST DEMAND 
   The demand for dysprosium, terbium, neodymium, praseodymium 
and europium is set to grow by a minimum of 8 percent a year. 
   Electric vehicle demand for dysprosium, neodymium and 
praseodymium is set to grow by an average of 790 percent in the 
next five years. 

   BIGGEST MINES UNDER DEVELOPMENT, OUTSIDE CHINA 
   Great Western Minerals <GWG.V>, Steenkampskraal, South 
Africa 
   Avalon Rare Metals <AVL.TO>, Nechalacho, Canada 
   Molycorp <MCP.N>, Mountain Pass, U.S. 
   Lynas Corp <LYC.AX> , Mount Weld, Australia 
   Arafura Resources <ARU.AX>, Nolans, Australia


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 September 2010)

noie said:


> Interesting that china produces 90% of the worlds supplies.



And China has announced huge cuts to exports, thus creating a shortage of rare earths for the rest of the world.

I don't have figures to back this up, but it was featured on Financial Sense Newshour not that long ago. Basically they were saying that Western dependence on China for these minerals is far greater than dependence on OPEC for oil such that China's cuts are a big issue.


----------



## namrog (14 September 2010)

Have a look at GGG as well, a rear earth deposit in Greenland, supposedly the largest outside of China...

Recently came out of a trading halt, and lifted over 70 % on the day, on news that the Greenland government are considering / likely to lift it's ban on uranium mining, GGG's deposit is a mixture of rear earths and uranium, the uranium deposit on its own is supposed to be the sixth largest in the world, so overall a big ticket item if it gets up...

The eoropeans and yanks are supposd to be pushing hard for it to happen, as REE are also a big part of missile guidance systems....

This is from memory and I doubt that I could locate the sourse of the stuff above, so do your own due dilligence.....

Disc- I don't hold, had an order in at 29 cents, and just missed out, , but could be worth chasing, but again dyodd...

One thing to look out for, there are a lot of options which should convert in 2011,  I believe......


----------



## nioka (14 September 2010)

The latest rare earth stock to come out of the woodwork is NTU. Only a short time ago it was a struggling uranium hopeful that was relying on a Chinese majority shareholder offer to survive. In the last few weeks we have seen the SP rocket, a discounted SPP, a major shareholding taken up by Lynas, a majority shareholding taken up by a Hong Kong investor and big trading volume on the ASX. The interest is in the rare earth deposits with uranium hardly getting a mention.

When the Chinese offer came in it reminded me of the earlier offer for a majority holding in Lynas that was refused by the FIRB. Because Lynas has been so good for me I looked at NTU as a new "Lynas" and got on board.

The NTU threads are well worth a read for those interested in rare earths. At the moment there is a choice between "heads", "rights" and two lots of options.


----------



## SusanW (30 September 2010)

Here's the meat of a private message I sent to someone a few days ago. 
 

Re gold, I had the same problem with bullion being  offset by AUDUSD, but quickly learned to reduce holdings and get  into Aussie miners - still lots of upside for Newcrest, at least according to CLifford Bennett one of the world's better fx forecasters (according to Alan Kohler). 

Uranium? too much the gamble. Too long term a play, and confounded by urban Australians wanting to play the world's high moral ground poor.

There's better money trading rare earth elements and palladium, and medium term in lithium miners.

Stocks I invest in or trade include 
rare earth elements LYC, ALK, ARU.
gold NCM (the writing was on the wall for months re the Lihir buyout), AGG
lithium ORE, WLC, RM (latter 2 are cadusd)
palladium PALL
  
I don't think the AUD is going to go above 1.15 in the next 18mths, so  may put money in US lithium and ree producers (and more Canadian) when aud goes above  parity. Note cadusd is decoupling from audusd, indicative of Australia's stronger bind to Chindia.

Palladium is the most volatile of the precious metals, so I trade  that.....but recently it has been in an uptrend. I use the 5 day sma and  and average true range for entry/exit guidance, with some discretion  based on global stock market capital movements, mostly ishares msci and US macro data. Palladium is basically a proxy for risk-on environment, with a little speccie muddying of the waters.  
 
I'd add to this that Canadian John Hykawy is a lithium industry analyst worth listening to. His Byron Capital Markets has a lithium index worth tracking.


----------



## denzukefinance (27 October 2010)

Hi SusanW, 
Thanks for your sharing. Was researching for "chatter" about lithium and found this post.

Putting all those you listed on my watchlist. 
I did a quick check: NCM went off the roof. And so has most of the rest. 

There are over 200 mining stocks in ASX and picking the gems is very much a Fundamental Analysis. We can say mining and commodities are sure bets because of global demand and scarcity, but then the management and cost of the individual company will show the true intrinsic value of a gem.


----------



## pedalofogus (27 October 2010)

A longer term Lithium play would be AJM.  They are only at exploration stage, but they have released (within the last month) some very promising Lithium results from the Pilbara region.  They also have a few other Lithium prospects that they have been exploring for a while now.  One particular broker have advised their clients (as a result of the Pilbara Li results) that it could be the next Galaxy.

But it isn't a true Lithium play, the company also has a focus on Iron Ore, Uranium and Coal.  And the entire board is ex New Hope Coal 'seniors', so you would be crazy to think that Coal wont be one of the main focuses.  But with a Li deposit such as this, I can see Lithium being a big part of their future.



On the REE's, ALK and LYC are my 2 favourites.  They have really run hard lately, but I believe there is still a lot more growth to come from those 2.


----------



## pedalofogus (2 March 2011)

Hi Guys,

A company I watch (and mentioned in my previous post) has released some drilling results today for their Lithium project in the Pilbara.  The company is ASX:AJM.

I originally purchased the company for it's coal and iron ore potential, and I really didn't have a great deal of knowledge about Lithium in general.

So my question is, what is a decent Lithium deposit?  Like how much Lithium do you need (and at what depths and %'s) to make a project feasible?  I really want to work out whether this Lithium is actually going to add value to the company and, if so, what sort of value I should be putting on the project in my company valuation.

Any help from Lithium followers would be appreciated.

Cheers
Pedalofogus


----------



## explod (27 May 2022)

struth


----------



## Boggo (27 May 2022)

Interesting that the target price for PLS coincides with my software projection of around $4 on the PLS thread 

From the latest LTR report...


----------

